# Fiat G-50



## Snautzer01 (Jan 13, 2015)

Well worn Chianti Raiders i would say. Fighter aircraft in the background is the Group Commander, General Mario Bonzano. Ursel Airfield, Belgium 1940. Note the German boots of the mechanic on the wing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 13, 2015)

Great shot.

Geo


----------



## Wurger (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Bernhart (Jan 14, 2015)

well worn


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 16, 2015)

Good shot! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 23, 2016)

Excellent!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## Wurger (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## CEFORNIGLIA (Nov 13, 2018)

johnbr said:


> View attachment 500120
> View attachment 500121
> View attachment 500122


The Cockpit is a Macchi C.202, not of the G.50....

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 9, 2019)

itali. BEUTE Flugzeug Typ Fiat G.50 mit Balkenkreuz in Shijak / Albanien 1943 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 9, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (May 12, 2019)

Cool shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 3, 2019)

Original WW2 Photo Italian plane in RAF markings 260 squadron Castel Benito '43 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 7, 2019)

Nice shot!


----------



## PonyOne (Dec 19, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> View attachment 309797


Hi, I don't understand the remark over the photo...……...can you explain the remark!


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 19, 2019)

Sellers watermark I believe


----------



## Wurger (Dec 19, 2019)

IMHO.. through their eyes... whatever that means.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 19, 2019)

Wurger said:


> IMHO.. through their eyes... whatever that means.



Because he is selling war time photo's. Taken by people who where there at the time.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## PonyOne (Dec 19, 2019)

fubar57 said:


> Sellers watermark I believe


Uhm!...…….raw way of doing it!...………..could have used the picture in my research...……...if it wasn't ruined like that.


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 19, 2019)

Yep....you want it you buy it


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 19, 2019)

Here's the seller...DVD SCANS OF ORIGINAL WW2 RAF PHOTOS CASSINO / MONTE CASSINO SPITFIRE PANZER | eBay


----------

